# growing on



## zem

i had begun this with 7 plants flowering early and kept small under 400w. i was out of weed so i already smoked up 3 plants that were harvested gradually and immaturely and 4 William's Wonder are left now at day 60 in flowering. the other side under 2nd 400w, i have 2 William's Wonder and 1 Blue Frost that were vegged and are in their first week 12/12. I expect them to be hard to keep contained when they will stretch because they are large already, but a screen should keep them in control. I gave each one of the 3 a large growbag which i stapled from top, laid on its side and filled with growrock, this provided a large root volume. i will now go and begin chopping some more bud as i am out and i want a good smoke  

View attachment 20150317_015338[1].jpg


View attachment 20150317_015323[1].jpg


View attachment 20150317_013112[1].jpg


----------



## zem

a couple of pics of my 60 day and my 5 day flowering plants 

View attachment 20150317_013026[1].jpg


View attachment 20150317_013034[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Interesting Zem... mojo for the finish. Enjoy.


----------



## zem

Thanks Rose. this William's Wonder never fails to satisfy me, I call it the perfect strain, potent grows small and bushy for sog and into a tree outdoor. i would never give it up for all the strains in the world, and my pursuit for better genetics is no easy task because they will have to surpass my WW. i have thrown 6 strains or more because with WW next to them, they were just not worth keeping


----------



## zem

I am feeling well, happy, at ease,  finally i feel like i am covered again with having enough weed, and it's been some months now that i am feeling short, since i upped my intake drastically and almost suddenly and didn't have production plans to support the intake, i ramped up the grow, and now, i finally take a bud, from a ripening plant and it feels heavy, and it lasts, and although the pic might not show much, but these buds will easily support me another 2 months when the other side under 2nd 400 will be ready. i thought to share a pic of this idea i had made when building the growroom, to build a drying chamber above the flowering chamber since i have a lot of height, and in order to get there, i made this pliable shelf that lays on the frame of the flowering chamber door that is at least 4 ft above ground and i have a 4 step ladder that takes me to the shelf in the corner where i step my 5th step and 6th is the pliable floor for me to stand on and work with total ease in hanging or removing drying plants, and using the hot dry exhaust air to ventilate it. anyway as interesting as it is, i thought that it's worth sharing, enjoy!  

View attachment 20150321_025036[1].jpg


View attachment 20150321_025054[1].jpg


View attachment 20150321_031151[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is a good feeling zem to have a stash for a bit.

Cool step thingy... mojo for the finish.


----------



## zem

Thanks Rose  I feel like i am in pm with only you watching my boring same old show.... if i keep this up, i would be known as "the William's Wonder guy" lol i'll keep sharing anyway :48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Green Mojo Zem. Im a watchen.


----------



## Kraven

I'm watching Zem, rock on my man....rock on :aok:


----------



## MR1

Glad you are getting your weed supply back Zem, sucks to go without.


----------



## zem

Ohh Rose was keeping me feeling warm but i'm happier now that you're watching WeedHopper, Kravenhead, MR1 and anyone else  thanks for that. it just felt right to show off this grow, since i am still improving things in my grow space, it's getting dialed beautifully, i took the time in perfecting everything so that growing becomes easier, made outlets for the lights, pumps fans equipment just where needed, with neat wiring, made drainage for the sink and dehumidifier, i now have a sink right near my cloning chamber, which has 6 cfl, still going to make it 2 stories with 4 cfls to the story below because i have a big veggies greenhouse too that i need to supply from that same chamber with seedlings, so that is on  my list of more things to do. it's all taking place now, every little thing, hangers for scissors, box for medium storage and buckets, spare part box and other equipment all on a big high shelf. i have nothing touching the floor except for 2 wooden legs. that's right, 2 legs, the rest is supported with pipes drilled into brick wall, and reservoirs are raised on foam. place is too cranked for easy pics, bu i will sure manage to take some ASAP  there, you guys encouraged me to share more, and i wrote all this, i hope you liked it


----------



## Dman1234

Im always lurking, congrats on the harvest Zem, things are looking good, keep it going, mojo for the next round.


----------



## 000StankDank000

What are you gonna run next round ZEM?


----------



## zem

000StankDank000 said:


> What are you gonna run next round ZEM?



after i harvest the 4 ripened plants, ill replace them with WW clones, after i harvest my entire crop, i have other plans, and i should by then be able to get my hands on new seeds, i have quite a list that i hope to get


----------



## zem

Dman1234 said:


> Im always lurking, congrats on the harvest Zem, things are looking good, keep it going, mojo for the next round.



Glad you're around Dman


----------



## yooper420

Stopped by for a look to see how you`re doing. Looks real good to me. Congrats on your continuing harvest. Been reading and not writing, told self to write more.


----------



## BigTree420

Awesome! I've never had Williams wonder...this makes me wanna go get some genetics for a test run...where did u get them from?


----------



## zem

yooper420 said:


> Stopped by for a look to see how you`re doing. Looks real good to me. Congrats on your continuing harvest. Been reading and not writing, told self to write more.


thanks yooper, it's nice to know that you're reading


BigTree420 said:


> Awesome! I've never had Williams wonder...this makes me wanna go get some genetics for a test run...where did u get them from?



I'm sorry BT, i wish that i knew from which breeder they were, those were brought like 10 years ago or more, i was new, from high times montreal, on the counter thing, recommended by the shop guy, up to date, they are the best genetics that i got, and the ones that i grow now, are in fact seeds reproduced from the original seeds back crossed by me, and every time i sprout it, it's uniform with similar pheno


----------



## zem

ah sheesh! I have bad news, one of the 3 plants that are in early flowering turned out to be a freak! I saw balls, fully blow balls all of a sudden, i looked closely, and they were everywhere, none was yet open, i chopped it like a salad into the bin along all its clones. i took a pic of the clone that was once its top, you can see it's freakish, a fully blown male with pistils. So now I have 2 plants and not 3, and I lost some clones. Only yesterday I trimmed down the blue frost thinking that I wanted to make preference for william's wonder seed that is normally superior. this is not a hermie, it is a fully blown male with some pistils, i don't know what the hell i can call it. On the bright side, I made a screen to begin training straight away. they are 10 days in, and only starting the stretch, I will make the most out of them. I checked the trichomes on my other 400w plants, and there is amber here and there, I guess it's time to harvest, I hoped that they would bulk up some more. now hope for early rooted clones ASAP because I have 1/2 my flowering chamber going empty... tsik tsik tsik


----------



## zem

there the pics  

View attachment 20150325_195636[1].jpg


View attachment 20150325_200018[1].jpg


View attachment 20150325_205332[1].jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Just like a male to screw things up with his Boys hanging out and blowing in the wind...lol
Wow,, for some reason i wanna give that a try,,its windy today in Dallas. He he


----------



## zem

Lol WH you can have a wild ideas

So I was speculating, as I was shaping these plants that I am now hanging on a thin line, 2 plants, and only one heavy weight, and I really don't want any problems, and I remembered that the last time that I sprayed any pesticides was 2 grows ago it was about 5 months, and I am worried that lately, I feel like I am being tested for resilience, I think it has to do with me becoming a daddy hehe it's like, everything that can possibly go wrong is going wrong,not just growing related, seriously, the furnace repairman started believing in spells, that was a perfect example, my furnace heater broke one piece after the other, and never 2 together, so i had to buy spare parts, after each repair it worked a couple days and another thing broke, finally, the motor broke, and that is in 15 days altogether, and after i repaired it, 2 of the new pieces that i had bought broke together, ended up spending 1 1/2 the price of a new unit. the other story in my other journal, i like drowned in freezing water in my growroom, that was the ultimate haha the memory is still like a nightmare, untrue, water pouring from my intake and exhaust fan spinning the fan and me in pajamas fighting the pressure trying to close the intake hole. anyway, i am not superstitious at all, but everything thats happening is making me more careful, and some pesticide just now would be a great idea, as i am harvesting and the plants are flowering only 10 days in. I am trying to decide whether i play it safe and spray chemical, or i go with that organic potassium soap that i use on my tomatoes. i normally used to spray chlorifos chemical and waited days before even touching the plants and i did that rarely, but i want to cut on that. Chlorifos is highly toxic, and i still have not invested in spinosad, so i am thinking what to do now... potassium soap, or chlorifos... hmmmm n


----------



## zem

awww man please don't stone me, I'm feeling like schoolboy420 6 years back! :doh: must be because i'm ripped wake n'bake every day... just when I was typing my last post trying to prevent any problems, I had forgot that when I went in there, the timer needed like 5 minutes to fire the lights and I stupidly turned it on manually bypassing timer, thinking "yeah I'll put it back on timer in 5 mins", while I sparked up my joint :doh: jeeeez... it was 21 hours later that I noticed... lights will be off now for like the entire night and day tomorrow 27 hours darkness to get back to the light schedule...I don't know what to say... It is justified to be hopeless from me and unsubscribe to my threads  I feel dumb


----------



## Kraven

Whew good find, suck it was a freak, grow on my man...looking good :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Zem, you stoner...lol.. if for no bad luck you would have none at all. well, that streak of bad luck is over now I think.. 
Greenest of mojo!


----------



## zem

Kravenhead said:


> Whew good find, suck it was a freak, grow on my man...looking good :aok:



it was a late find in fact, that was one big plant out of only 3 and the balls were quite big, i saw them from far away, couldn't believe my eyes, came closer, and wow they were everywhere. i don't know how i could have missed them having trimmed the other plant only the day before... i'm telling you, this "quitting cigs by smoking weed" is leaving me stoned day in day out, but i'm happyyy


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> Zem, you stoner...lol.. if for no bad luck you would have none at all. well, that streak of bad luck is over now I think..
> Greenest of mojo!



Rose thanks, I really hope so! It's like I am being tested for resilience at the time when I feel the most resilient, like unbeatable, I don't know what it is with becoming a daddy, but I feel like all these issues are so easy to pass, and i'm in the "is that all you've got?" mood lol but surely I wish to have some good luck with my current mindset, that would be life changing  I hope that you're right Rose, I have some plans for the near future, where I need some luck, thanks for the mojo!


----------



## Rosebud

Have you become a dad yet? or is this about to happen. Either way congratulations. Sleep now.


----------



## zem

I am a dad for a baby girl who is 1 year and 9 months old. ever since she came, she definitely made me feel much much stronger.
 not sleepy


----------



## zem

Rose I'm not sure about that bad luck streak.. I just had a tap explode on me in my growroom. it was not only bad luck i admit, these plastic taps are not intended for high pressure but I had used them many times with no problems, but not now hehe... it blew up as i shut it off i had water at high pressure, i directed it to the floor then went back 6" from where it exploded and bent it to stop the pressure then i inserted a 1/2" cap on it.. phew! it was only 2 mins but the room is like a shower room, i made sure no electric was showered, and had to disconnect the timer for my pump.. oh well, could have been much worse. i will go get me a stupid 3$ metallic tap, what's wrong with me, such errors are not my type of errors even when I was a total newb...


----------



## zem

nothing cloning in my cloning chamber... it's the worst cloning run i have ever had in my entire life. I have like 40 cuts and 2 rooted, 1/2 the cuts are 25 days + old, the other 1/2 about 12 days... 
check out this smart soap i have on my cranked sink, it's a net fabric bag with the soap inside i wash and leave it hanging inside the bag, great for scrubbing too.. i love simple and smart ideas like that  

View attachment 20150401_180430[1].jpg


----------



## MR1

Sucks about the clones Zem, I have four in my closet that I am scared to check. My cloning skills seem to come and go.


----------



## zem

yeah MR1 it's strange because i consistently had much higher rates even in colder less ideal temps and lighting even medium... There's one factor that could have played such a crucial role in making this cloning run so bad, I think it could be the mother plant's health, it was green and with no problems, just not at its best when the first batch was taken. second batch was taken about 10 days into flowering but in prettier condition, but are all in all smaller clones, i am still hopeful of those. I will wait on them all, I never give up on clones, call me crazy, but i'm still hoping to get 10... I really really need 10, time to attend the Cannabis Church for a prayer... :joint:


----------



## MR1

Ha ha Zem, no luck for me neither , week and a half no roots, I put them on a heating pad, see if that helps, I think that is what I did last time. I am using the super simple cloning method, worked on my previous attempts, I must have changed something.
 Good luck with yours, hope they root. If mine don't root I will pop some more seeds, ok for me , not so much for you I guess.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> I feel the most resilient, like unbeatable, I don't know what it is with becoming a daddy, but I feel like all these issues are so easy to pass





zem said:


> I am a dad for a baby girl who is 1 year and 9 months old. ever since she came, she definitely made me feel much much stronger.





Yep!! I can relate to this like none other! My daughter, is now almost 5.. but when she came into this world (or we found out I should say) e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g. changed! First of all, after the preg test was positive, we put out the cig we were puffing on that SECOND and haven't looked back since. So, 5 years of no smoking as of last January for us  Also, you feel things that used to bother you to the point of insanity, barely even affect you anymore.. it's freaking psycho hahahaha!!! 

It's great to read this, and I figured that I just had to comment. Much love zem, you'll get on the energy path you're projecting for...just keep projecting!  :aok:


----------



## zem

yes Doc it's right, i used to feel like things were harder i would whine easier lol now i'm just satisfied, whatever happens, i have been rewarded with this priceless gift so i'm still lucky.

Now for the great news  I have one more rooter! woohoo! it's almost dead from so much time with no food, all fan leaves dead but there's still that middle new growth that is green and i am so talented in making them pick up :laugh: this little clone made me happy! and now i am more optimistic that the old clones will root some more. i now have 3 plants picking up


----------



## Rosebud

Zem, you caught that cloning badly from me. I got it from THG. BUT, it is better. I am finally over my slump, i have good feelings you will get your clone mojo back.

I know you are a perfectionist, i think, so i bet when that plastic part broke you were ticked. 

Greenest of mojo Zem.


----------



## zem

thats right Rose, when that plastic valve broke i was thinking that i saw this coming, and i can't blame anyone but me... I don't consider myself a perfectionist, i guess because of how far from perfection everything is, but i always want to do something to make it better.
I'm glad that you got over your slump, i hope the same for me and thg, thanks


----------



## zem

:shocked: i just checked and yes! 5 MORE rooted clones! most of the old clones are now rooted and this cloning run is no more that bad after all 

Those cannabis church prayers seem to work! I am excited, i just gained few weeks=more bud yaaay!


----------



## WeedHopper

:woohoo::48:


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO!!!! zem has clones!!!!


----------



## zem

A little update: it is around 30 days, all looking ok, plants have filled up some of the void space left by that male that i chopped, i tried to widen the canopy as much as i could, placed the light closer, plants looking healthy, just checked out the res, ppm 1200, ph 6, will lower the ph a bit. took some shots of the rooted clones my champs  and another pic of the ones in the cloning box. i will be trying to accelerate their growth as much as i can, will do many flood cycles with higher N concentration, i need 4 clones in flowering ASAP i'm thinking, put 6 smaller clones in there to gain some desperately needed time, still i don't see them going in there before 10 days... 

i really need the full 800w flowering together timely to be able to supply me with all the bud that i need. I have a way to do it, I think that it's my only way to put things right on track once and for all. I will have to put like 8-12 clones in flowering depending on their size in say 20 days under the 2nd 400w, the other 400 will still need 20 more days to finish the current flowering run, I will not be able to grow all the clones 20 days under 1 400 because they will probably outgrow it in 10-12 days, so, I will have to take 1/2 the clones back to the vegging chamber and put them for 8-10 days there with 12/12 under fluros, I know I will lose some yield, but I think it is worth it to have this thing running 100% perpetual. What do you think? Does it sound like a plan? 

View attachment 20150411_232540.jpg


View attachment 20150411_070304.jpg


View attachment 20150411_232606.jpg


View attachment 20150411_232611.jpg


View attachment 20150411_232633.jpg


----------



## zem

okay so  2 more rooters I now have 10 and anticipating that number to rise quickly as i spotted the first rooter from the newer batch. i put 3 fluros for them will add 2 more as soon as they pick up a little


----------



## WeedHopper

Getter done Zim,,looking good.


----------



## Kraven

Looking good Zem, keep on pluggin' along


----------



## zem

thanks WH and Kravenhead 
I reached the 1 dozen clones as I just spotted 2 more yyyyesssss! :headbang2::guitar::dancing::banana::clap::yay::headbang::fly::lama::woohoo::dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## zem

one more rooter and the number is: 13:evil:


----------



## zem

3 more clones rooted, 16 rooted only 8 left in clone chamber. they are clearly rooting by the day, i think i will have more than 90% rooted, only 1 out of 12 from the older batch not rooted. they are very slowly picking up and thats what is bothering me, i shall now focus my cannabis church prayers toward the rooted clones so that they pick up like magic beans!


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

You Clonner you. Green Mojo


----------



## zem

Grower13 said:


> :48:


:48:



WeedHopper said:


> You Clonner you. Green Mojo



:hubba:


----------



## zem

there's something wrong in my feeding schedule, this time it has gone too far in my book, will take some shots later, I was noticing those same rusty spots and sometimes white spots, and this was in last grow too, and it's not spider mites and it's not PH, it looks so much like calcium deficiency, only that i am sure that there is plenty of calcium available. yesterday it didn't look too good, i was getting a little bit frustrated, as my res is relatively fresh, and i had changed it because i was not very satisfied, ph was 6 so i just put in some h2o2 and some ph down, to clean up and ph my nutes. today light came on and jeez, everything has quickly gone downhill, and i was working the entire day that my feet are sore, and i really don't feel like making a new res now, but i really need it. but what i need more, is to break the cause of this issue, that seems to keep happening in my grow.

my analysis up until now: there are NO pests at all, and no root problems at all, and no PH problems, so it's something in the balance or rather imbalance in my fert levels. there is something that is at a very high level causing Ca major lockout. or can it be something else, not Ca, i'm really out of rounds on this one, i need help... I will provide some good pics, in the hope that someone scratches their heads with me, as i'm desperate, and i don't go desperate that easily  :stoned:


----------



## zem

there you have it, i shut the light just for this photo shooting, i hope it helps me, thanks


----------



## zem

lost all my uploads... grrrrr ill do it again


----------



## zem

there  

View attachment 20150420_204618[1].jpg


View attachment 20150420_204626[1].jpg


View attachment 20150420_204754[1].jpg


View attachment 20150420_204802[1].jpg


View attachment 20150420_204836[1].jpg


----------



## zem

more research done, I believe that I got somewhere. I think this is Ca lockout cause by too much potassium. Very high K levels can cause Ca to get locked out, and I can attribute that to the higher levels of mono-potassium phosphate and potassium sulfate that I have been adding, although I cut on potassium nitrate in flowering altogether, I still raise the MPK levels and I knew that I was pushing it, but I never thought that things could go bad so fast. Another thing that might be acting with the high K levels might be my source water that is around 240ppm and that might be building up on the roots causing it to block calcium, but I tried H2O2 to clean things, and things just kept going downhill, so I'm not sure of that, but I am sure that my K levels were higher than normal. I couldn't trace other things that would cause Ca to get locked out other than K and PH. If anyone has some more info on that, it would be helpful. 

Anyway, I drained the res and measured my ferts diluted them in bottles, I will flush the res and clean it then make a fresh new res and will go 3/4 strength, that must put them back on track...


----------



## zem

I just fired the 2nd 400w with 3 clones so far under it, but i will have to add more as they are smallish, these 3 clones are at a "flowerable" size i just cant wait for the others to catch up + i have the empty 1/2 of my room with light being spilled towards it where there is no reflector, so i was eager to fire it. i think that i will add 3-4 more clones in 4-5 days. i will take some pics asap, cheers :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good luck on the rebound. Looks like your plants wanted to kick into Necrosis Mode. 

Cheers on firing up another light! :aok: 
If electricity wasn't an issue, I swear I'd hook these 4 600w fixtures up and make another space!! LOL  


Cheers Zem!


----------



## zem

Thanks DGF. I just started a thread about this issue, after i had my res changed, it appears to still be going downhill :shocked: there's the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=930039#post930039
jeez i need help


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Curious, how long since your res change? I believe 48-72 hours is a standard minimum for waiting to see if things iron out. Are you past that?


----------



## zem

DGF no i'm not past that, actually, yesterday was their second 12 hours of light, today i have to see some improvement.


----------



## zem

UPDATE!  things looking great now :banana: buds bulking up new growth green.
\The other 1/2 of my flowering chamber, where i added 3 clones on the 21st, i just added 4 more! i now have 7 new clones in 12/12, if they overcrowd it, i will move a few under the 2nd 400 once i harvest. the veg chamber is still packed, actually i just transplanted one last clone and pulled the plug on only 2 clones that didn't clone. i shut 2 fluros off, and now i am only using 3 fluros x 36w apart from my 2x400. the vegging clones are also growing wonderfully well and fast, i will have all the plants that i need to flower timely, and i think that today i can say that my room is now at 100% capacity and if nothing goes terribly bad, i am running perpetual harvests :woohoo: I am happy  

View attachment 20150426_234524[1].jpg


View attachment 20150426_234535[1].jpg


View attachment 20150426_234609[1].jpg


View attachment 20150426_234622[1].jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yay! Sorting things back out, awesome!


----------



## zem

I took a couple of shots yesterday. I am glad with the new growth, I can harvest 1 plant out of 2 under one of the 2 lights, that will free space to put some plants that are outgrowing the other light already  The other one is due in 20 days, and I have 3 plants that are already 10 days in, one of them is 60 day strain so it is due in 50 more days. this means that i will harvest in 10, 20, 50 and 60 days and so on. This thing is PERPETUAL! 

On a side note, I lost my exhaust fan today, it just died out, after years of service, it sounded bad, and spinning slow running hot, i shut then put it back on it broke the breaker, then it never worked. have a smaller winter fan that will be installed now, and I need to purchase a new fan tomorrow, that will serve me well as we go into summer... 

View attachment 20150501_021446[1].jpg


View attachment 20150501_021503[1].jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud

lookin good Zem, keep it up!  BtL


----------



## budz4me

if you motor is a PSC type (has a capacitor, usually will have a small box attached to the housing)

PM me, I can walk you through making sure its not a capacitor issue (you can buy one for like 8$)


----------



## zem

hey budz thanks  its an industrial type exhaust fan no box or capacitors just a motor and shaft. trust me it's dead lol i have been waiting for it to die for a year now and a brand new one is right in place just the next day. a dead exhaust can never wait. i chose to go the same route as i was so satisfied with this type of fans. i just got it smsller 10" instead of 12. iknow it sounds large but this type of fan needs to be so because it is not centrifugal. if one has limitations in size its way better to get 6" centrifugal. but the 12" was way more than i needed the 10 is just right because its another type with a smaller motor to size ratio its only 35w runs silent its great  its like 25$ haha you just cant beat the chinese :rofl:


----------



## budz4me

anytimeI can help I will try, as I have not got the knowledge to help with your grow....I figured I would see if I could help with something i do know.

hell, if your heat or ac dies...PM B4 calling a tech out...I could save you $$


----------



## zem

i have that Wood's brand canadian dehumidifier it has been next on my list i wait for it to die any day its been running about 4months/year 24/7 for what 8 years? lol its a bulldozer still sucks the same amount of water.if i need help on that i might just ask you. otherwise i have an ac split unit in my kitchen paid 100$ repair but it just gives no cold or heat. i thought it must have leaked the gas the guy came back fixed it again soon to fail again. i just forgot it is there. do you have any pointers about that?


----------



## 000StankDank000

zem said:


> hey budz thanks  its an industrial type exhaust fan no box or capacitors just a motor and shaft. trust me it's dead lol i have been waiting for it to die for a year now and a brand new one is right in place just the next day. a dead exhaust can never wait. i chose to go the same route as i was so satisfied with this type of fans. i just got it smsller 10" instead of 12. iknow it sounds large but this type of fan needs to be so because it is not centrifugal. if one has limitations in size its way better to get 6" centrifugal. but the 12" was way more than i needed the 10 is just right because its another type with a smaller motor to size ratio its only 35w runs silent its great  its like 25$ haha you just cant beat the chinese :rofl:




How many CFM? What type of fan is this got a pic?


----------



## zem

cfm is not rated just 35w 220v 50hz 10"industrial exhaust fan. i can take a pic of its cheap boxing but i doubt it helps. i dont recall the exact watts to my old one but i am sure that is had way more watts to inches ratio. whenever i forgot to open the window at the other end of my basement i would find strong resistance when i close the main door and i feel and hear the wind whistling through the gap so that was major overkill lol it needed fan speed controller. now its just right. i did the closing door test and i still feel resistance but not that much and most of all the smaller motor 35w makes very little noise


----------



## zem

theres all i can get for now. its installed in a closed shaft impossible to take a pic for it now. its basically just a round piece of 3" casing containing the motor behindvthe bare blades. it has no security to it or anything. just a metallic frame as seen on the box and 4 rubber fittings to limit vibration 

View attachment 20150506_151216.jpg


View attachment 20150506_151247.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

So it's like a shop exhaust fan . Think princess auto sells em.
I'm interested. How do you install that ZEM?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## zem

i think that it is the same type as the shop exhaust fans  im not sure. i install it simply on the wall of my growroom.  i created a venting shaft with negative pressure and it pulls mainly from the flowering chamber and i made a little opening in the venting shaft where it pulls a tiny amount from the veg chamber. it is installed similar to any fan just that you would need it bigger in size. if you're going to place a long duct, then the extra price of the double sized duct price will outweigh the savings from getting it. i however never ever ever bought or plan on buying any ducts for my fan. i am anal when it comes to fan efficiency and hearing that motor slowing down as i add a duct or shut a door makes me tick lol


----------



## budz4me

the motor shouldnt slow down when adding more duct....if it sized properly.

Duct will actually increase the overall cfm by increasing velocity. Once again, if sized right.....think about it almost like a turbo for a car....if it didnt have that vacuum to suck on, its exhaust would not be nearly what it would be, and the turbo would function more like a regular engine with a natural air intake, just like taking the door off an air handler....the lack of negative (static) pressure will decrease its output.

For instance, the 6" centrifugal fan I have is rated at 440 cfm......without duct, I bet it does 60-75% of that value.

EDIT: I can take a video of me at work tomorrow measuring the current of a motor with and without the door on, you would be surprised to see which is less.


----------



## zem

when i close the door or place curved ducts i notice the less air current with my hand. are you saying that if i have a fan with no duct and tightened to a hole in a wall blowing oustide will create less current than another fan with a duct blowing outside?


----------



## budz4me

zem said:


> when i close the door or place curved ducts i notice the less air current with my hand. are you saying that if i have a fan with no duct and tightened to a hole in a wall blowing oustide will create less current than another fan with a duct blowing outside?



That is dependent on the type of fan, the type you just got doesn't apply, it was designed to do what you are using it for.

I am saying comparing the cfm of that fan versus a centrifuge style ducted properly, you will find the centrifuge style more efficient. It will move more air, for the same watts.

Which in my knowledge (talking about higher air velocity with duct) the better heat transfer. Atleast when trying to cool a substance.


----------



## zem

hmm i dont know what electricity draw a centrifugal type would require to move the same amount of air. i dont think it would beat 35 w. as i mentioned i am anal when it comes to venting efficiency my entire room is built considering a good airflow. i plan on making a full journal about the design i made but when my room is less full sometime later. i can describe it however, the fan is below the tables to the far wall and it is right between flowering and veg chambers. i chose to lose about 2ft under the tables to make a proper venting shaft. the fan is mounted on a huge pipe reducer mounted to the wall. the flowering tables are 5ft wide and left a gap of 4" from behind just for the airflow. i made an entire new false wall at 4" that goes all the way up to a false ceiling. that wall curves inwards to make a nice passage of air. above the false ceiling is my drying chamber and i made holes in that false ceiling that draw the air right from the ceiling of the flowering chamber into the drying chamber down behind the false wall into the venting shaft then outside. i made a small opening in the shaft from the veg chamber side that pulls as much as i need it by opening or closing it. it might sound complicated but i never mind to complicate the main design and get a lifelong passive system. i always thought that when this fan dies i will get centrifugal but with the price tag and my past experience with this type i found myself getting a smaller one and disconnected the fan controller sltogether. btw i suspect that this type of fan doesnt like to be run by a fan controller im not dure though..


----------



## budz4me

I would not use a speed controller on a non psc type motor that is using AC voltage.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Which ones are 10 days out?  The plants look good, but I don't see one that looks like it will finish in 10 days....is there a pic of it?


----------



## zem

yes the first pic the one to the right side. that pic was a day older at the time it is probably not clearly showing the ripeness but it can be harvested already i think i will do tomorrow just a couple days earlier to make the much needed space for some plants that are overcrowding the 2nd 1/2of my flowering area


----------



## budz4me

35W is super low, only .3 amps @120v

My fan is rated at 120W which draws 1 amp.

Id be interested to see how many cfms yours can do. I think the main reason for the style I use is for its cooling ability (the higher velocity I mentioned earlier)

So if cooling lights is not an issue, I can def see a benefit for that style setup.


----------



## zem

it is 220v 35w. it changes the air alright. i will never add a cooled hood.


----------



## zem

happened to have my cam took some shots. the only thing im a bit worried about is the overcrowding plants on the early girls side. 7 plants there growing beautifully i chose to wait another day or 2 to harvest 1/2 of the finishing girls then i could transfer 2 plants there... im anxious to do that. anyway i have already smoked like 2/3 the plant im going to harvest and still have one big plant intact with plenty of bud yay! 

View attachment 20150507_195524.jpg


View attachment 20150507_195537.jpg


View attachment 20150507_195549.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mmmm.. looks like weed in here :aok:


----------



## peterevans

Zem i hate to see people grow and not get a lot of end product for all the hard work put in so do you want me to mentor you through a grow and your harvest will me massive in comparison to what you are achieving atm.
Peter


----------



## budz4me

zem said:


> it is 220v 35w. it changes the air alright. i will never add a cooled hood.



the energy consumption is still the same, you just have 2 hot legs to carry the amperage.

I always post the rated amperage to make sure people size the wiring right. Watts is watts for the most part.


----------



## zem

peterevans said:


> Zem i hate to see people grow and not get a lot of end product for all the hard work put in so do you want me to mentor you through a grow and your harvest will me massive in comparison to what you are achieving atm.
> Peter



i am open to criticism, anything that makes me grow more. however i dont think that it is clear for you how much i achievr because my space is cranked and there is no easy way for pics. i normally get over 0.5g/w hps of very good bud. i did have issues while i was out of bud and needed to expand rapidly so i was crowding more clones earlier to begin flowerin sooner and i would begin chopping drying and smoking from them as they ripened. that had a heavy toll on yield but i didnt care because it served great to keep me supplied and right now i am pulling this grow which i lost like 1/4 on yield due to one of the 3 plants being male found out after the stretch. but right now i have one intact plant from my williams wonder to be harvested in about 10 days that is a huge ball of bud. i will try to show it off when i cut it. after this grow i should be able to easily harvest bud regularly and be oversupplied and happy. if you notice things that i might be doing wrong feel free to comment


----------



## frankgrimes

very cool little setup you got going on! im subbed. i like your grow bags in the ebb and flow method never seen that before very cool. and the ladies are looking frosty as well 
sorry how many weeks or days do you have your grow staggered for?


----------



## zem

frankgrimes said:


> very cool little setup you got going on! im subbed. i like your grow bags in the ebb and flow method never seen that before very cool. and the ladies are looking frosty as well
> sorry how many weeks or days do you have your grow staggered for?



thanks frank   there are 2 strains 60 and 70 day from flip 12/12. now i have plants at different stages which i dont like but had to do it. i am using growbags in different styles ans sizes depending on need. the type i prefer is using big bags laid on their side this way i found to be very efficient because i could flood up until the top of the rocksvwithout having any algae problems and the root structure will have a lot more space


----------



## frankgrimes

very cool man. ive always wanted to give ebb and flow a try but never got around to it, i have tried deep water culture a few times and i really enjoy it but gonna have to try ebb at some point i think. as a perpetual grower wouldnt it benefit you to have the plants in different stages? so when one batch is ready move it out and bring in the new little ones and have less down time?


----------



## zem

frankgrimes said:


> very cool man. ive always wanted to give ebb and flow a try but never got around to it, i have tried deep water culture a few times and i really enjoy it but gonna have to try ebb at some point i think. as a perpetual grower wouldnt it benefit you to have the plants in different stages? so when one batch is ready move it out and bring in the new little ones and have less down time?


no not really most importantly i want the flowering chamber to stay running all thr time without losing days vegging. id rather have a chance to clear up my room and maybe spray dome pesticide at the beginning of flowering. now i cant deal with any pests because there are flowers around all the time


----------



## frankgrimes

ahhhh ok ok i get ya you have a separate vegging space i thought you had it all in one


----------



## zem

a little update  i harvested 1 plant and have one huge plant to be harvested in 10 days. i moved 3 out of 7 plants in place of the harvested plant. those are smaller plants in smaller bags i will be adding 1 more plant making a total of 8 under 800w.


----------



## zem

pics upcoming...


----------



## Bongofury

zem said:


> a little update  i harvested 1 plant and have one huge plant to be harvested in 10 days. i moved 3 out of 7 plants in place of the harvested plant. those are smaller plants in smaller bags i will be adding 1 more plant making a total of 8 under 800w.



Nice plants zem. I hope mine looks half as good.


----------



## zem

thats the one that is finishing soon  im having trouble uploading from the phone so i will post them seperately 

View attachment 20150511_012422.jpg


View attachment 20150511_012458.jpg


----------



## frankgrimes

very nice man! about how tall would you say your plants are? and what kinda yield did previous girls have?


----------



## zem

thanks BOU and frank. the plants are about 1.3' from base of stem to top. i level them with a screen. had i kept them stretching they grow much taller. the yield i cannot say in grams how much because i was cutting them. i might be able to weigh one plant which is a beautiful ball of frosty bud. i would estimate 150 grams total. i would have gotten 300+ had i not lost one plant that was a male. uploading from phone is proving to be a nightmare... new laptop comin in soon


----------



## peterevans

Oh i didn't realise you just crammed them in on this occasion to keep in bud.
Have you tried a scrog with just 1 x large plant!
Peter


----------



## zem

peterevans said:


> Oh i didn't realise you just crammed them in on this occasion to keep in bud.
> Have you tried a scrog with just 1 x large plant!
> Peter



never only 1 plant the least i did was 2 under 400 w


----------



## zem

I chose to pull my big plant 3 days early, it is a big William's Wonder, i hung it and will begin trimming in a while, will try and take some nice pics of her. i transplanted one last plant in her place. 
I have that same old rusty leaf problem hitting hard again, i don't seem to be getting to the cause of it, nothing but res changeouts is really helping. last time i thought that h2o2 did the thing, i might have been wrong, because i tried it again. i am suspecting calcium precipitation or something i don't know, my veggies are doing great with the ferts fo much longer periods with no res changeouts. it hits hard and fast, it seems like calcium becomes somehow completely nonavailable for the plants


----------



## zem

i took some pics, i tried to keep it one plant but the stems were split very low i chopped it in 2, trimmed all the big leaves off, still have the sweet leaf trimming part. 

View attachment 20150517_115212[1].jpg


View attachment 20150517_115423[1].jpg


View attachment 20150517_115429[1].jpg


----------



## zem

some more pics  

View attachment 20150517_115821[1].jpg


View attachment 20150517_115842[1].jpg


View attachment 20150517_115908[1].jpg


----------



## Grower13

Nice..... very nice....... I can almost smell it sitting here....... bet it reeks.

:48:


----------



## MR1

Mighty fine looking plant Zem, enjoy .:joint:


----------



## zem

Grower13 said:


> Nice..... very nice....... I can almost smell it sitting here....... bet it reeks.
> 
> :48:



thanks, yeah it reeks the house! i just hung it above a fan that is blowing outside in a room creating negative pressure


----------



## zem

MR1 said:


> Mighty fine looking plant Zem, enjoy .:joint:



thanks man, hit this :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Zem has bud, lots of bud. Beautiful Zem, happy for you.


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> Zem has bud, lots of bud. Beautiful Zem, happy for you.



thanks Rose  :48:


----------



## gottaloveplasma

So this is old thread.  Would foliar feeding a calcium help this?


----------



## Grower13

congrats on the nice harvest Zem.


----------



## zem

gottaloveplasma said:


> So this is old thread.  Would foliar feeding a calcium help this?



i have a bottle of almost unused liquid calcium. problem is, i don't like to foilar feed anything in flowering, and this occurs during flowering


----------



## zem

Grower13 said:


> congrats on the nice harvest Zem.



thanks G13  I will be chopping one more in 12 days then another 2 in 22 days, trying to time things in a way where i can go back to a single flowering cycle where all plants start and finish at the same times. I have my fingers crossed, i hadn't had an opportunity to spray anything for many months now maybe 6-7, and had no pests, whenever I can, I will nuke and clean up this room but, i will have to go through 3 months of summer now, with plants flowering, and i cannot spray anything, after that, my calculations tell me that i will harvest the next grow in one time, and i will finally have a bud free  flowering chamber


----------



## Grower13

It's hard for me to get back on a single flowering cycle....... I'm bad about sticking another plant into flower when I harvest a plant........ I can't stand to have am empty spot in the flower closet.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Cool zem but I beg that would be a good way to band Aid it until fix?


----------



## budz4me

budz4me is very much liking budz4zem!!!

:smoke1:


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> It's hard for me to get back on a single flowering cycle....... I'm bad about sticking another plant into flower when I harvest a plant........ I can't stand to have am empty spot in the flower closet.



Yup G13, I'm working hard on creating the problem for myself.


----------



## zem

Grower13 said:


> It's hard for me to get back on a single flowering cycle....... I'm bad about sticking another plant into flower when I harvest a plant........ I can't stand to have am empty spot in the flower closet.



i tell you it is going to be a mess, i will sacrifice 10 days with only one spot empty, then i will put my plants in and will have to use the veg chamber for about a week 12/12, after that i will harvest 3 more, and will spread the plants apart, and finally after 2 weeks will remove the last one flowering and space them to their final spacing, i will have to chop it about a week early not to sacrifice too much from the next grow. i am giving this too much priority, as i don't want this out of control grow room, much nicer to harvest once, transplant once, clone once and so on.


----------



## zem

hey there fellows, it's been a while, my timing is back on track and things are looking up again, I have 8 plants 16 days into flowering, pics were taken yesterday, meanwhile my veg chamber is packed with more plants than i really need but there is space under those fluros so i hadn't killed the extra clones yet. i am very pleased with the entire setup there are really very few more things that i still want to add to it, and it is working like a charm, the venting of that room is working like none before, i am in mid july it's peak summer here, and the temps under my 800w are almost like outside, the plants are taking mid july so well without an AC...

I tried 3x to upload pics i wait till it goes to 100% then it says failed uploads for some reason... will try later


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I tried 3x to upload pics i wait till it goes to 100% then it says failed uploads for some reason... will try later



More than likely they are either too large in size or dimension. More than likely a combo of both. Hope you get sorted. :aok:


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> More than likely they are either too large in size or dimension. More than likely a combo of both. Hope you get sorted. :aok:



i thought they dropped the resizing pics policy, im too stoned and sleepy now to go and remember how i used to resize lol, it's only a couple of shots i will get it sorted tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

When you open the uploader, I believe all the "rules" are at the bottom of that little page.


----------



## zem

yea but i forgot how i used to resize them from windows


----------



## Kraven

open them in paint, click resize, click the radial button for pixels change the top number to 1200 and it will resize it, hit save and then move on to the next pic.


----------



## zem

there...  

View attachment 20150718_195421.jpg


View attachment 20150718_195444.jpg


----------



## zem

part of the crowded veg chamber, newly rooted clones 

View attachment 20150718_195619.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh boy zem, you have lots of clones, good for you. That scrog ? is looking like it will be putting out some great stuff. Enjoy, so nice to see you growing and to see it.


----------



## zem

thanks Rose, I actually never stopped growing and had an entire crop that i had not posted pics on, that was harvested only about 10 days ago. I only take pics for the purpose of posting them in here and not for a personal gallery, so I was not taking much pics, but I found one from the late flowering stage, i will post it below... 
I hope that the scrog will perform as you are expecting, i am a bit worried from the heat, have an AC that needs to be carried 10 stairs up but I am still not putting it in since the temps had not yet exceeded 85 

View attachment 20150630_212453.jpg


----------



## zem

oops, just got back from my growroom, the breaker was off, I don't know how since how long, but yesterday it went on at schedule, anyway, i tried to put it on it tripped again checked and the culprit is that igniter on one of the 2 ballasts so i have 1 light off now will change the igniter tomorrow i guess i will go for a new bulb too, oh well, regular growroom maintenance i guess


----------



## yarddog

Hope it all works out for you zem.


----------



## zem

thanks yarddog, it turned out that both the igniter and the ballast were fried. i didn't see the other side of the ballast until i got it closer and saw that it was fried black from one side. anyway, i just had to run an entire night and a half with one of the two 400w lights off, i know it is not cool, but they don't seem to be affected in any visible way which is good. the new ballast is a vossloh-schwabe German brand along with the igniter and the other ballast which was changed not long ago, so now i am pleased because i have me a fully renovated growroom with 2 new lights and a new fan, and all the old equipment that was changed had fully served their lifetimes and more.


----------



## Rosebud

New beginnings.. awesome zem.


----------



## Kraven

Great news Zem, glad your all set again for a good while.


----------



## zem

a couple of pics, that is 25 days into flowering 

View attachment 20150727_201849.jpg


View attachment 20150727_201859.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Looks good zem!   Well on your way to another harvest.


----------



## Kraven

Nice work Zem, they are starting to stack well bro.


----------



## zem

i wish i already determined with no doubt what is causing this. it is that same old symptom, white and yellow spots, that are not pests, and not PH, resembles Ca deficiency, it is not hitting as bad, i increased the general feeding schedule and i am adding H2O2 more regularly, limiting the damage of whatever that is and it is working, but i can still see this thing, i wish i could determine the source of it, i thought maybe this pic might tell someone anything that they would tell me... thanks in advance 

View attachment z.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Zem add 1 tsp of Epsom salts per gallon of water, looks like a classic mag def. to me. I see clear interveinal necrosis which usually can be cleared up quickly with the mag in Epsom salts, I don't see a calcium issue so hope that's helps bro. (throwing cal/mag at it often will make the problem worse)


----------



## zem

Thanks Kraven, after my last post I found more pics that made me more sure it is Ca. I am suspecting the old batch of calcium nitrate has expired leaving the calcium bad but the nitrate still good, is that even possible? anyway i found a calcium oxide complexed 100% soluble bottle in my fert storage that i had used foilar on tomatoes, i experimented a little with its ppm contribution per liter, nd added it, hoping that this clears this issue


----------



## Kraven

Hope so Zem, glad you got it figured out. It sure is hard to really diagnose when you cant be there to see feel hear smell etc.


----------



## zem

Wel Kraven this issue is not simple, it is quite tricky, crossing my fingers and hoping


----------



## zem

i can say that i was able to determine that they stopped deterioration, 48 hours ago i raised the ph to 6 added Ca and lowered ppm from 1350 to 1100, then 24 hours ago i added P, K and Mg, now they are definitely showing improvement, problem is, i still am not sure which is my issue


----------



## zem

So I thought I had everything renovated, i went in there to replace the older bulb with the newer one, i shut the breaker for the lights and replaced the bulb switched the breaker on and bypassed the timer by switching the "I" button on it, and as normally the lights ignited, so i shut it closed the hood and thought to wipe it a bit, to see better i chose to fire the light again, but it would not go on! i kept trying again and i was sure i had not let the light heat up, it was only fired for seconds, I suspected the timer more than the breaker, anyway after several trials i hit the "I" again, and after a few seconds, i think i heard a click in the timer and both lights fired exactly at the same time, i tried in on and off and it is back to normal now. Now the tricky part is that I have a scheduled trip in a month's time, and now i am scared, to leave it running with that timer, which is an awesome piece imo, it had been running my lights for what 13 years? it was the first light timer i had ever bought, but believe it or not, i have seen this type and brand run for much longer in household water heaters, they simply never die, but i am thinking maybe it is better safe than sorry, it is only 33$ and i would keep the old as spare part, maybe use it on something less risky or delicate than my growroom lol oh well, I guess I thought that loud with you and I will just salute that old timer and put it to its well deserved retirement lol i still would like to hear what you would do. thanks all :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

RIP good ol' timer. 

Time for a new one, if you're going on a trip. You know it's the right choice


----------



## zem

i got to the door and I remembered to go get my cell for pics, something that i always seem to forget, anyway, this is 32 days in now, it's bloody hot over here daytime close to 38 Celcius. in the flowering chamber at night when lights are on, the venting is doing a great job, temps are steady 30C or below, this strain does not like the heat, but it is still looking well, usually i would have a more fluffy airy bud harvest during this season, i am trying to make it better this time 

View attachment 20150804_201521.jpg


View attachment 20150804_201424.jpg


View attachment 20150804_201445.jpg


View attachment 20150804_201935.jpg


View attachment 20150804_202039.jpg


----------



## zem

oh the pics below are for my veg jungle, i have countless vegging plants in there i don't know what the hell happened to me when i transplanted all those, i am embarrassed to say the number, but they are filling 5.5'x2' space in smallish pots  anyway either i am being stupid or i have a plan :laugh: one thing for sure i am very stoned atm lol cheers


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> RIP good ol' timer.
> 
> Time for a new one, if you're going on a trip. You know it's the right choice



btw Doc, it only took a little bit of thinking when i remembered, that i had recently installed 2 brand new timers for garage and stair lights, i can definitely change any of them with my old timer, it was looking me right in the face


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> btw Doc, it only took a little bit of thinking when i remembered, that i had recently installed 2 brand new timers for garage and stair lights, i can definitely change any of them with my old timer, it was looking me right in the face



Hah, awesome!


----------



## zem

how's that look for 35 days in? 

View attachment 20150808_005230.jpg


View attachment 20150808_005252.jpg


----------



## stonegroove

I saw some electrics like that in India :48:


----------



## zem

stonegroove said:


> I saw some electrics like that in India :48:



:rofl: thats the veg box, i kind of put those lights together from shoplight scraps, the connections are wrapped with insulation tape  it''s safer than it appears, the weird metallic wires that are zigzagging are just hangers for the tubes, and have no electric in them


----------



## stonegroove

I made a home made grow light out of 3x 2 foot flouros from the diy shop. I screwed them to a board and used tin foil covered card as the reflectors. Used it for 1 veg and it worked ok. I've still got it for super emergencies. In fact I used it when my hps ballast died and had to flower with my 250w cfl for a few days


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Very nice for 35 days Zem


----------



## zem

stonegroove said:


> I made a home made grow light out of 3x 2 foot flouros from the diy shop. I screwed them to a board and used tin foil covered card as the reflectors. Used it for 1 veg and it worked ok. I've still got it for super emergencies. In fact I used it when my hps ballast died and had to flower with my 250w cfl for a few days



i would remove the tinfoil just paint the board matt white. i like to suspend them individually, i have 5x 4ft 36w fluros never even considered buying more "legit" lights for vegging because they always satisfied me to veg with. i am considering changing them to LED if i end up switching my hps to led


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Very nice for 35 days Zem



thanks Doc, glad you liked it


----------



## stonegroove

I am also very interested in Leds but I think I'll wait until they come down in price a bit since I'm not sure any yield increase will be significant enough to justify the initial cost at the mo. Plus I've spent a bit recently on my new space and need to rein it in. Think of the advances in LED tech while I sit here procrastinating and smoking bongs.


----------



## Kraven

Looking good zem, just goes to show that a little DIY can save money and still grow weed.


----------



## zem

stonegroove said:


> I am also very interested in Leds but I think I'll wait until they come down in price a bit since I'm not sure any yield increase will be significant enough to justify the initial cost at the mo. Plus I've spent a bit recently on my new space and need to rein it in. Think of the advances in LED tech while I sit here procrastinating and smoking bongs.



yeah well, the marsII is  $180-190 for 400W real draw 180-200w. if it can replace a 400w hps with similar results, it becomes reasonable and worthy, i have been wondering about LED tubes the fluro replacement, it's 21w to replace 36, for 6-7$ a piece, but i am not sure if they will do the job and veg well so i am still using my shop lights


----------



## zem

Kraven said:


> Looking good zem, just goes to show that a little DIY can save money and still grow weed.



yes i work this way, i save where i can, and save the funds for the more important stuff, like quality ballasts, lights, pumps, dehumidifier, rail, etc... while i use free stuff like cardboard for sectioning areas, polysheets to make reservoirs and grow trays, and i had a bunch of old shop lights that were removed primarily because of their old bad appearance, i dismantled the broken parts and reassembled them only had to buy a couple of starters and i have 5 working lights that my plants appreciate the same as they would appreciate new fixtures


----------



## stonegroove

zem said:


> yeah well, the marsII is  $180-190 for 400W real draw 180-200w. if it can replace a 400w hps with similar results, it becomes reasonable and worthy, i have been wondering about LED tubes the fluro replacement, it's 21w to replace 36, for 6-7$ a piece, but i am not sure if they will do the job and veg well so i am still using my shop lights



I think I might need 2 or 3 of these for proper coverage in flower. Altho almost any investment in growing is well worth it imo.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Stonegroove, I use 4x Mars II 400's in each of my 4.5' x 4.5' tents (8 fixtures total) in my "Dr's Office" perpetual journal. Worth stopping in, as there was a picture update recently. I'm 100% LED for flowering


----------



## zem

hey guys I am really excited, I really believe that I got to what was causing my ongoing problem, it was Spetoria leaf spot all along! I made a thread about it http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=944917#post944917


----------



## zem

update: bud growth ok, virfus still hitting, veg chamber is a jungle where i have one hell of a trim job


----------



## zem

pics 

View attachment 20150813_195704.jpg


View attachment 20150813_194918.jpg


View attachment 20150813_195715.jpg


View attachment 20150813_195802.jpg


View attachment 20150813_195725.jpg


View attachment 20150813_195720.jpg


View attachment 20150813_195310.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Looking good zem!


----------



## Kraven

Looking nice Zem, rock on brother.


----------



## WeedHopper

me likey buds


----------



## zem

yarddog said:


> Looking good zem!





Kraven said:


> Looking nice Zem, rock on brother.





WeedHopper said:


> me likey buds


thanks YDD, Kraven, and WH! I'm glad that you liked it :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Nice looking grow zem!!! Very nice. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## mrcane

Looking Sweet Zem!!


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> Nice looking grow zem!!! Very nice. Thanks for showing us!





mrcane said:


> Looking Sweet Zem!!



thanks Rose and mrcane! 
i just checked the room, the virus is too far in to battle and it does not affect buds directly but it sure does affect yield i would say 20% I chose to live with it one last grow and now that i know what it is, i must be able to eliminate it in between grows. Right now the imminent job is to trim that vegging jungle or else the plants will begin to stretch more than i want, they are growing explosively in there  I have to do that job ASAP but i only did it recently...


----------



## zem

update day 50: all is okay, i fired the dehumidifier to prevent any bud mold, i don't need anything to cut down on my yield further, that virus affects only the leaves directly which indirectly affects bud growth, but not bud density or quality which is unaffected. decrease in bud size is about 20% max in my eyes, which is huge, but i will live with it hopefully one last time now that i know my enemy 

View attachment 20150821_205614.jpg


View attachment 20150821_205623.jpg


----------



## Sin inc

hey zem are you going to let them get any bigger next time.


----------



## zem

Sin inc said:


> hey zem are you going to let them get any bigger next time.



i placed the screen at the level that i wanted them, you cannot see the entire thickness of the canopy it is about a foot, i don't think i would want it thicker with a 400w, in fact, i think that i still do not trim enough the lower parts of the plants and still have a few popcorn buds here and there. had that virus been identified earlier, i could have treated it and ended up with bigger buds, it is a decent grow nevertheless, it still has 15-20 days to go


----------



## zem

buds are bulking up nicely  

View attachment 20150824_004531.jpg


----------



## stonegroove

Those are looking sweet, nice full cab of budly goodness.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Looking nice zem


----------



## zem

stonegroove said:


> Those are looking sweet, nice full cab of budly goodness.





Sweetmansticky said:


> Looking nice zem



Thanks I am glad you liked it. I took a few shots today, that is what i always talk about with this strain a SOB (sea of buds)  

View attachment 20150902_195843.jpg


View attachment 20150902_195848.jpg


View attachment 20150902_195853.jpg


View attachment 20150902_195940.jpg


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds zem:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Excellent sight to behold


----------



## Kraven

Nice nug rack bro, that it surely a SOB. They look close to being cooked, how much longer on them Zem?


----------



## zem

pcduck said:


> Nice buds zem:aok:


thanks duck, good to see you 


Dr. Green Fang said:


> Excellent sight to behold


Doc I'm glad that you liked the sight 


Kraven said:


> Nice nug rack bro, that it surely a SOB. They look close to being cooked, how much longer on them Zem?



it's 8-10 days until chop, care to give me a helping lung?


----------



## Gooch

Wow zem really impressed with this grow. Great job:48:


----------



## zem

Thanks I harvested and hung them 2 days ago I will transplant new plants into flowering in a bit will take a pic cheers


----------



## pcduck

Harvest the best time 
Congratulations on another harvest zem.


----------



## Kraven

I wanna see some pic's on them nasty nugs bro.


----------



## zem

pcduck said:


> Harvest the best time
> Congratulations on another harvest zem.


it is indeed  thanks


Kraven said:


> I wanna see some pic's on them nasty nugs bro.



there Kraven I wouldn't let you down  

View attachment 20150916_194622.jpg


View attachment 20150916_194726.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Is that monkey pulling security for you??


----------



## zem

yarddog said:


> Is that monkey pulling security for you??



lol that's boots Dora's friend  I guess you don't have little kids, well I have me a 2 year old girl and i have such things laying all around the place and i brought the weed in for a good pic and i placed boots to guard my weed for a while


----------



## ston-loc

Congrats on the harvest dude! Ah am I glad my kids are past the Dora age, :rofl:


----------



## zem

ston-loc said:


> Congrats on the harvest dude! Ah am I glad my kids are past the Dora age, :rofl:



seriously dude! looking around me right now it's all messed up with toys and baby stuff no matter how hard i try to keep it neat, at this age they always manage to mess it up in a minute... i have to rearrange all dvd's that i have like daily because she likes to just open and throw them on the floor and does not stop until the last one is out of its box and on the floor... jeez!


----------



## zem

Hey there all  my last post was on the 17th then on the 18th I had transplanted 6 plants switched them into flowering and traveled until October 4th, yes 16 days, they were kept on the timers, the veg chamber was a jungle when I got back, but the flowering chamber was just great considering all the time i left it. These pics are a few  days old, about 23 days in I guess. well I was so happy to take the decision and go for the 12/12 and gain time, I did not take extra precautions like a second pump or anything, as everything was running smoothly, and when I got back, the feeling is just lovely, to go in and see everything growing by itself  I should be chopping this in about 43 days... this growroom just keeps running, but I have a lot of new genetics to run in there, that should spice things up a little bit 

View attachment 20151013_023128.jpg


View attachment 20151013_023148.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Yay zem.   Did you set up the timers a few days in advance to try it out?


----------



## mrcane

Wow Zem 16 days very trusting ...I think that I would be a wreck...


----------



## yarddog

I wouldn't need 16 days.   I'd kill em in 10 tops.


----------



## zem

yarddog said:


> Yay zem.   Did you set up the timers a few days in advance to try it out?



the timers were always working the same way so i just left them on the same setting. I have a res for flowering that is about 200Liters and another 200L for vegging, flood and drain. I figured, if the flowering pump breaks, they die, if the vegging pump breaks, they should survive. And this pump has been working for a long time, with no signs of failure, so i chose to keep it running. At first I thought I would add a second pump to ensure it more, but the risk of losing 6 flowering plants is not a catastrophe, and not likely to happen, and i had not a lot of time to make a 2 pump system, so i took the choice to risk it


----------



## zem

mrcane said:


> Wow Zem 16 days very trusting ...I think that I would be a wreck...



lol yeah, it worked, I just let them be and forgot about them. I had made sure that there is very low if any risk of fire, and the only risk was some plants dying, so I forgot about them, and when I got back, I was really surprised to see how well it all went!


----------



## Gooch

mother nature has a way of surviving if given the smallest window


----------



## zem

I harvested about 10 days ago sooner than usual at about 65 days because the high was perfect. I did not take pics now they are jarred. I had transplanted 4 new plants in their place that are now in 5 days through flowering. on the side, I have 3 Satori 1 Delahaze and 1 Critical seedlings that are being prepared for the next grow


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zem

I took a few shots and found a shot i previously took for a freshly chopped bud. The 3 bigger seedlings are the Satori. a pic of my ever running cloning chamber, and a pic of jarred buds 

View attachment 20151117_234156.jpg


View attachment 20151202_230554.jpg


View attachment 20151202_231240.jpg


View attachment 20151202_231351.jpg


View attachment 20151202_231412.jpg


View attachment 20151202_231417.jpg


----------



## zem

a few more shots, canopy filling up nicely, seedlings growing into fine plants, clones need some more time 

View attachment 20151209_004226.jpg


View attachment 20151209_185150.jpg


View attachment 20151209_185158.jpg


View attachment 20151209_004243.jpg


----------



## Grower13

looking good zem........ you must hate to trim.


----------



## zem

Grower13 said:


> looking good zem........ you must hate to trim.


Thanks G13, do you mean that i should trim some more?


----------



## Grower13

zem said:


> Thanks G13, do you mean that i should trim some more?


 

statement was based on what I think I see in your jars.........lol


----------



## zem

:rofl: now i get it, if you notice the second jar from the left is finely trimmed buds, in fact something happened that caused me to jar them so urgently, they were turning crispy and the climate was so dry that i felt like the time for trimming them finely will ruin the cure completely


----------



## zem

Things growing nicely  the 3 Satoris are clearly outgrowing the other strains. 

View attachment 20151213_195733.jpg


View attachment 20151213_195754.jpg


View attachment 20151213_195808.jpg


View attachment 20151213_195814.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Looks like you have your hands full....Nice


----------



## yarddog

Looking good zem.   I don't come around much, don't get out of the house often.


----------



## Kraven

Wow Zem didn't realize it had been so long since I visited, sorry for the absence, time seems to get away from me at times, glad your still plugging right along...I'll pop in a bit more, good luck and Happy Holidays brother


----------



## zem

mrcane said:


> Looks like you have your hands full....Nice



Thanks, yeah stick around i promise you more, a LOT more


----------



## zem

yarddog said:


> Looking good zem.   I don't come around much, don't get out of the house often.



Thanks, come more often, it will become much more interesting than you'd expect


----------



## WeedHopper

Im a watchen,,,bring it on. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zem

Kraven said:


> Wow Zem didn't realize it had been so long since I visited, sorry for the absence, time seems to get away from me at times, glad your still plugging right along...I'll pop in a bit more, good luck and Happy Holidays brother


Ah it's always nice to see you, it's been so easily running perpetual for a while that i pass grows with very few posts and so it is my fault too. I just harvest cut clones and switch into flowering the the big plants and then flower harvest and cut more clones and so on, but it is a hobby that i share with nobody except friends in mp, so come by more often, i have a lot more to share soon enough


----------



## zem

WeedHopper said:


> Im a watchen,,,bring it on. Yehaaaaaaaaaa



Thanks WH!  it will be in 2016, soon enough


----------



## Kraven

Cool Zem. I'll be sure to pop in more, whatcha running now? I have a ton in my veg tent some cool strains, all little or freshly rooted clones. I do the same, veg out...trim up, they are my next clones and into veg they go after rooting......veg out, rinse and repeat. Hope you and yours are having a happy holiday.


----------



## zem

Kraven I have flowering william's wonder and blue frost, and in the veg 3 satori seedlings not sexed yet, and 1 delahaze and 1 critical both feminized. the delahaze is lagging behind since the start, i hope it grows out well. Satori is at least double the size of the others by now, its root structure very impressive, so clearly superior. If it performs the same in flowering, oh my what a super plant it would be.


----------



## Kraven

I have heard good things about Satori. I have (4) Ghost Train Haze #9, (7) Sunshine Tres Daydream (4 cloned females, 3 unsexed) and a Kali Mist, a Califonia Orange and a Bubba Kush (all cloned females). Gonna get hoppin in there, got about 5 more weeks on the (1) Hippy Slayer and the (2) Sunshine Tres Daydream in the flower tent. I'll be checking in to see the satori, like I said I have heard good things about her...green mojo brother.


----------



## zem

Hey Fog, thanks, nice to have you watchin  

I took a few shots as i was checkin on them, they seem like they will take a little longer than usual, because plants are still stretching and pistils are just beginning to form, otherwise, they're looking good. in the veg chamber, the other strains are now looking like dwarfs near the Satori. in the cloner, I have 0 rooted clones so far, i think it is the cold weather, eventhough i have 6 cfls heating things up i guess they can still feel the cold, but i am expecting them to begin rooting soon 

View attachment 20151216_231436.jpg


View attachment 20151216_231452.jpg


View attachment 20151216_231556.jpg


View attachment 20151216_231653.jpg


----------



## zem

bad news, this winter started early with persistent cold that is not breaking, and it is taking such a heavy toll on this current flowering season, it is the worst that i have grown in a while, the plants don't have a lot of trouble signs, some minor spotting on few leaves, but the buds are tiny considering that they have been in 12/12 for 35 days now. thermometer is reading 12C i have grown in this season every year with little problems, it could even go lower but it was never so persistent it had been like that for the entire of December and only gotten worse the last week. i have no means to heat my growroom other than the growlights, i should have probably decreased the air exchange, i guess it is too late for that... the vegging plants are doing better, Satoris are huge, i spotted 1/3 that is male and i am 90% sure that 1/3 is female, I will definitely take some pollen and make some reserve seeds next flowering run. clones have rooted like 60% so far. I wil see what comes out of this and already getting prepared for the next flowering run.


----------



## Kraven

Hang in there Zem, things will begin to look up soon brother.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sending green mojo.


----------



## zem

Thanks Kraven and WeedHopper, I have a lot that compensates for my current grow, the mj Gods have a thing for me, they keep me happy. something tells me loudly that i will get over this slump


----------



## zem

things are great today as they were yesterday! the damage to this grow is done and is ongoing as long as this weather persists, but that is exactly why i am saying that mj Gods are generous to me, because i, by mere chance, actually it was a voice in my head, yes i am sure it was, like a mind control thing, like i was doing what i did involuntarily because the Gods knew that this cold was coming... you know like the story of the prophet who was told by God that a drought is coming and he started saving grain? you think i am going crazy but the voice in my head is telling me not to reveal the exact thing that i did yet so i am sorry for being vague... bottom line is that this grow suffering will not affect my jars  yay!


----------



## Rosebud

The cannabis gods should be good to you. Greenest of mojo zem!  Glad to see you working the grow.


----------



## zem

Fog said:


> do tell por favor!?



soon enough, i am not sure if it is a good idea to tell now, not being sure makes me want to wait until i feel it is right. better safe than sorry  

the grow is progressing, 2 satoris showed sex a male and a female, the hugest one seems stubborn not showing a thing... The delahaze and critical seeds have also picked up very well. with the size of the satoris this normally large veg space, seems too tight for 5 plants. Clones are still rooting i only have a few not rooted so i have more than what i want already. the flowers are still much smaller than normally, i am not giving it much attention, just waiting on it, changed the res 3 days ago or so


----------



## zem

My current flowering is 62 days in, it is in fact embarrassing, i did not care to take pics. I did not think that this could happen to me NOW! In terms of results, this has to be 2nd worst yield that i got after my 1st ever grow 13 years back lol The one reason for this is the constant cold, it has been at 12 degrees celcius for 2 months + and it never broke, I would go check on ph ppm and plant health, everything would be looking green, just that the buds were not developing, then more cold would come and it just got worse, ending up with tiny buds that will mostly be used in cooking i guess. 
Just after i thought that i had all environmental factors under my control after years of growing, something totally beyond my plans comes and i only could hope. room is not setup with any heating, and to set it up it would have been very hard actually impossible for me to use at least a kilowatt or 2 to heat my grow, propane is out of the question... I grew year after year in those seasons, cold would hit for days sometimes temps going down to much lower but it would eventually break, unlike this year. I do not need buds right now because i have plenty which is why i am not sad at all from this, on the contrary, i am being positive and use this as a big learning opportunity, never to get cocky, mother nature is millions of years old, my experience is only a decade + . 
Now I will have to make new plans for the growroom, i will get the dwc back into my grow, will be switching every winter from flood/drain to dwc use a water heater, this helps a lot, it was the way i used to do it in the early days, but then, years of successful yields in f&d setups in winters because of the forgiving temps, made me put the dwc aside. i will also work on better insulation as i have 1 exposed cement wall that is helping in transferring cold to the inside. I thought to share this lesson with you, hope it helps anyone to avoid doing my mistakes... 
On the bright side now, i have some great vegging Satoris delahaze and critical that are waiting their transplant any time now  they were in f&d so will have to stay in that but i will extend my vegging period a little bit, the cold has to break in the coming weeks


----------



## Rosebud

Wow zem, we never quit learning huh. Mother nature is something to deal with isn't she?I l like your attitude.. keep on keeping on.


----------



## zem

Hey everyone  thought i'd share what's growing on here, 3 plants flowering Delahaze (paradise), Satori, and Critical. so far i am surprised to find that the Critical is slightly outperforming Delahaze and both are outperforming Satori in terms of bud growth but i am still a long way to tell anything really. These pics were taken about 5 days ago so there is some significant growth since then. 

View attachment 20160316_184624.jpg


View attachment 20160316_184607.jpg


View attachment 20160316_184630.jpg


----------



## zem

first pic is Delahaze see what i meant by spiky hair? second pic is Critical 

View attachment 20160323_013402.jpg


View attachment 20160323_013501.jpg


----------



## zem

I can see Satori beginning to bulk up (pic1), not yet near Critical (pic2) or delahaze (pic3). This is looking promising  

View attachment 20160328_233315.jpg


View attachment 20160328_233249.jpg


View attachment 20160328_233236.jpg


----------



## zem

Ewww Delahaze is really showing its jaws now  I didn't take a recent pic i checked on them fast but i could see that Delahaze is outperforming the others, it looks awesome, and Satori is looking better too seems like it needs more time, and only time will tell. What i can say for now, is that Delahaze from paradise looks like a rock star.


----------



## WeedHopper

Green Mojo, ,,looking good my friend.


----------



## sbrooks

zem said:


> i had begun this with 7 plants flowering early and kept small under 400w. i was out of weed so i already smoked up 3 plants that were harvested gradually and immaturely and 4 William's Wonder are left now at day 60 in flowering. the other side under 2nd 400w, i have 2 William's Wonder and 1 Blue Frost that were vegged and are in their first week 12/12. I expect them to be hard to keep contained when they will stretch because they are large already, but a screen should keep them in control. I gave each one of the 3 a large growbag which i stapled from top, laid on its side and filled with growrock, this provided a large root volume. i will now go and begin chopping some more bud as i am out and i want a good smoke


Yeah growing and smoking in your backyard...:vap-Bong_smoker: Thats kool, :headbang2:
but which plant are you growing in your backyard. Well if you really want something kool, I suggest go for *Purple Kush*:fly:, Beautiful taste and a harmonic aroma. 
Smoke anytime, you will be pleased every-time.


----------



## zem

Thanks W.H. and sbrooks 

pics 1&2 are Delahaze, pcs 3&4 are Critical, and pic 5 of Satori, it is all looking good so far, I have a month + to go, I have a good feeling about this 

View attachment 20160331_193956.jpg


View attachment 20160331_194058.jpg


View attachment 20160331_194009.jpg


View attachment 20160331_194105.jpg


View attachment 20160331_194026.jpg


----------



## zem

first pic is Delahaze, looking great. second pic my Satori, it is finally bulking up some bud, it still looks like it will take longer than the others, but i will wait happily 

View attachment 20160413_012452.jpg


View attachment 20160413_012501.jpg


----------



## Sin inc

your girls are looking great zem


----------



## zem

Thanks Sin I am glad that you like them


----------



## Rosebud

pretty coloring zem.. and I would "happily wait" for satori too.. Mojo for the finish zem.. nice work.


----------



## zem

thanks Rose, let us smoke this as we happily wait for Satori :48:


----------



## zem

a little update, pic 1 Satori, pic 2 critical pic 3 Delahaze. I did something that I regretted, and that is I quick dried a bud from Critical, it was so harsh that i could not puff it half way through and that was a small paper joint... I am happy with this grow and I have something very interesting coming up next grow, I will take a pic in a bit and share that with you all  

View attachment 20160417_003955.jpg


View attachment 20160417_004403.jpg


View attachment 20160417_004408.jpg


----------



## zem

those are my 2 new strains that will go in next grow: Y-Griega by Medical Seeds, and AfghankushxYumboldt by world of seeds. I have like white patches on them as well as on other plants in veg, I think I need to change my res. I will also put Satori and Delahaze, Critical will have to go for now even though it looks great and finishes early, it was the only plant that i did not clone. 

View attachment 20160417_095507.jpg


----------



## zem

Can someone please help me in determining what are these white spots on my vegging plants? 

View attachment 20160418_205206.jpg


View attachment 20160418_205216.jpg


View attachment 20160418_205226.jpg


----------



## SHOT

I was facing the same symptoms of the first picture but mine was bending a bit in my veg stage. It was a ph problem. Lets wait experts to answer


----------



## zem

oh well, I guess that if changing the res does not solve it, i will apply pesticides.

Critical is almost done! I checked trichs 2 days ago it looked quite g00d and I am 55days into flowering


----------



## SHOT

Good luck dude and keep us updated


----------



## stinkyelements

Hey zem that kinda looks like thrip damage, not positive and I'm sure you have but I would check the undersides of your leafs


----------



## zem

i have some flyers that are not fungus gnats, a bit bigger and heavier they dont fly as lightly. on the undersides of leaves i see nothing so far. i also see some small spiders but they are much bigger than spider mites i suspect they are insect eating type. I must apply pesticides, I really hate to do that while i have plants flowering, even though my pesticide is organic potassium soap. I can remove plants and apply pesticides outside then clean up really well before putting them back in, but that is a hard job, i will try to work around it until i harvest


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I do not think this is a pest--I think it is nutrient or pH related and/or environment.  Please do not use pesticides unless you know for sure that you do have pests and what those pests are and that what you are using is going to eradicate them.  With pests, whatever does not kill them truly makes them stronger (and more resistant to pesticides).  If you have flying things try one of those sticky hangy things. 

Let's talk nutrients and pH.  What are you feeding them, how often, what are your ppms?  PH?  Also temps and RH?


----------



## zem

THG I hope that it is only nutrient related, ppm was around 1000 and ph was just a bit off at 6.1, BUT the res was old, really old, like over a month and i was not that careful whenever i topped it i think i never added trace elements after the initial res filling. the pesticide that i wanted to use is potassium soap and that is organic so i don't worry a lot about it, and tbh, years of growing indoors and in greenhouse, mj and different veggies, i came to a conclusion that flood and drain in growrocks is much less prone to pest infestation than other systems. I know very little about pests because I never have anything serious happening. Early on I used to have those nasty bud eating spider colonies that were really nasty but never saw them ever since i stopped growing mother plants in soil. Anyway res is finally refreshed yesterday, ph was 5.9 an hour after res change ill check again today, I am not overly worried about it, just want to diagnose it, and go on, my flowering chamber is doing great, no problems there whatsoever  and I am excited to try the 2 new strains Y-Griega and AfghanKushxYumboldt, they are still young plants and I don't want them going unhealthy on me now


----------



## zem

this flowering chamber is so full of goodness  I chopped a couple of nugs from Critical which is a fast fast finisher, barely 60 days i can already trace a few amberish trichs, i will quick dry them with my "hot water in a mug with a plate above" method (I have a thread about that) :cool2: 

View attachment 20160419_195158.jpg


View attachment 20160423_230337.jpg


View attachment 20160423_230725.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements

Those buds look really nice zem. I'm gonna have to read your quick dry method I'm curious....


----------



## zem

stinkyelements said:


> Those buds look really nice zem. I'm gonna have to read your quick dry method I'm curious....



Thanks SE, I just smoked it, it was pretty harsh because of the quick drying but I am happy with its effect  There's a link to my quick dry method  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71476


----------



## zem

I spotted some powdery mildew on my Delahaze leaves, I did not expect this in my humidity levels not above 40s but I guess it got a bit crowded on the delahaze side and clearly it is more prone than the other 2 strains. anyway, I just need a quick tip how to deal with that, I am thinking, chop all affected leaves and buds if any, the contamination is not spread into any bud, I have encountered problems with moldy bud before and mildew only on vegetable leaves first time with MJ. I did of course turn on my dehumidifier and will take more action very soon, just need to decide what to do, I am at 60 days 12/12


----------



## Rosebud

If you can take it now I would, I don't think there is any stopping mold spores once they are in there that late in flower. I cut away all visible mold. And use a loupe and look at those ugly spores in the middle of the bud. Take your losses and get it out of there. Not worth the damage to lungs.  Good luck zem.


----------



## zem

rose is powdery mildew the same as mold? it looks very different and attacking leaves as far as i saw


----------



## zem

I began chopping it and checking under the microscope, I cannot find any bud contamination, some sweetleaf contamination and more on bigger leaves. I think I am past 60 days, i was stupid not to mark the beginning of the cycle, but the trichs look good enough to ]harvest and the plant looks great all in all. I was just about to harvest Critical anyway, I will be left with just Satori to finish by itself  thinking again, I think I will keep like half of Delahaze for later on now that i fired my dehumidifier. What's nice too is that Satori is clearly resistant to powdery mildew, its leaves are touching some affected Delahaze leaves, and nothing so far happened to her  

This mildew is different that mold, but the spores definitely look nasty, like fibrous webs  I don't want to smoke that, but it seems to affect leaves first unlike mold which attacks the heart of the bud first


----------



## Rosebud

yes, they are both fungi, PM is white and mold can be different colors. They may not be the same exactly, the they both have spores and can live on the ground until the leaves they are on are taken away and burned.. they are easily spread. They both are harmful to your lungs.  You can rub off Pm but still see its damage to the leaf.


----------



## zem

thanks, so you think I can clean pm? how seriously do I chop my plant? I only cut a branch and some leaves so far, I can still clean it up you say?


----------



## Rosebud

Take every single leaf off that you can see it on. Do you have hydrogen peroxide where you live zem?  If so, i might research a rinse using that you could dip the branches in after you have cut everything, i mean trim all the leaves off but rinse while the pot is still fresh and wet. then you would dry it and look and see what you have left.

If you have plenty of smoke, i would throw anything away that i was curious about. Bleach kills it, but it kills people too.


----------



## zem

oh H2O2 is indispensable for me, I have a mammoth container of food grade 35% h2o2 right here  what concentration do you recommend and for how long should i dip the bud in it ?


----------



## zem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs
I found this, quite useful, I think I can easily do that


----------



## SHOT

zem said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs
> I found this, quite useful, I think I can easily do that



Simple and effective! And its new for me alsooo


----------



## Rosebud

That is exactly what i was thinking of, but i don't know how much water he used.. I would so do this .. But i don't have much humidity.


----------



## zem

i cut a branch and tried that in a baby's tub, it worked great, i just rinsed it under the tap after and hung it in an air passage. i watched closely how the mildew is detaching and floating. I will continue this as needed, Delahaze is almost done anyway, my losses were minimal


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to do that with my harvest this year.. I guess some places do a vegtable wash, then the h202 then plain water... that is so great it worked for you zem!!!!  Remind me this fall when i am freaking out...thanks zem.


----------



## zem

I had this lifelong issue with seeds, it was impossible for me to mail order seeds, I had to go with whatever friends could get for me, and I was only able to get like 10 strains or so, out of which was Skunk #1 and Hashplant from Sensi Seeds, I thought they must be the bomb, they were trash, a William's Wonder pack of 10, off the counter, recommended by a store salesman was the best until a few months back and I grew it year in year out I never regret it it was a terrific strain, great taste after cure beautiful high enough potency.

I had started a thread or more to recommend strains to me, I knew I would travel one day where I can find good seed shops, and on top of my list was THG's favourite, the one and only Satori. I took a lot of suggestions and read strain smoke and grow reports, but me being in this family, and seeing all the great reports about Satori, it just was my aim, as soon as I arrived into Spain, I had a local grow shop provide it to me along a few strains, I emphasized its importance to the guy, I promised to buy more stuff once he provided it which I did after I got it 2 days later. I went on to purchase many strains, and I think Satori was the cheapest, being 35Euro/10. I spent 100s more and I placed 3 strains side by side, Satori, Critical and Delahaze. Critical is awesome, Delahaze as well, but I just had my first Satori, quick dried bud, I am stoned like more than I want omg! I rolled a king size and forced myself to smoke it all, I think I need to sleep it off. 

Thanks again THG for your recommendation, and everything that you do, there could be great strains in my seed batch, but I had this feeling I knew I just KNEW Satori was the bomb and so it is


----------



## Rosebud

YES!!!! great post zem!!!! She does indeed ROCK.


----------



## zem

Delahaze has a nice buzz but I am sure that Critical is more potent. It is a bit weaker than I like but okay. with its clear proneness to mildew, and lower potency, I guess I must rank it average. I think I will go without it next grow


----------



## zem

Update: I transplanted 2 Satori, 1 Ygriega and 1 AfghanKushxYumboldt plants 2 days go into the flowering chamber and i still have them 24/0 light, i want them just to pick up a bit. I am quite excited for Ygriega a bit less for Afghan KushxYumboldt which is looking smaller and weaker, and already know what Satori holds for me  
I will be sprouting 2 more Satori seeds, hoping for a male and female which will give me a new pheno to try and the ability to make some seeds. I have failed to sprout 4/5 trainwreck seeds, and will try the last one but I guess it will fail like the entire batch that had failed me. and I have one last strain that is Double Glock by ripper seeds, i want to give that a try, as I am being very picky in choosing the strains that stay, for now Delahaze and Critical are out I have only Satori that is a confirmed winner so i can fit a couple more winners in there. I will take some pics soon, cheers


----------



## Rosebud

Zem, I am so glad you love satori. I started three seeds last week. I have missed having satori.   That is an interesting name Ygriega, did you get that on your very cool trip?


----------



## zem

yes Rose, I got it along with YGriega-CBD and 1946, those 3 strains by Medical Seeds, i hope it is worth the try


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Zem, I am so glad that you are happy with the Satori.  It is a winner in my book too and I hate it when I run out.  I am real anxious to see what it can do outdoors this year.  I have 4 vegging under a T5, along with a couple of Krystallica.  I got a few free Krystallica when I bought the Satori seeds.  I looked at the YGiega CBD when I was looking at CBD strains--I'll be following along with you.  I ended up buying Critical Mass CBD and got some Shark Shock CBD freebies with my order.

I am sure that the CBDs will be worth the try.  Do keep in mind though that you will not get the THC kick that you get from regular strains.  I do like the mellowness of the CBDs.  They just put me into a nice mellow place where I can sleep.


----------



## zem

Thanks THG  I am currently trying the Y-Griega, and I have the Y-Griega-CBD seeds in freezer. I have many other strains and  no space to try them all, so I need to be picky. Everyone who tried my Satori bud loved it. I have a feeling that she will do great outdoors because it is one robust plant i think she will embrace the sunlight  good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Isn't that always the problem...too many strains and not enough room and/or time.  I also think that Satori could be very good outdoors.


----------



## zem

flipped 12/12 on the 28th, I applied potassium soap organics pesticide trying to battle some fly i don't know what it is, it failed miserably, i showered the plants with soap and the flies were flying i thought were agitated, shut off the light when i turned it on they were still there, looking shiny and clean from the soap shower... so now i have clean unidentified flies... I might have to resort to the thing that i hate the most, chemical... Last time I had to was a year or so ago, chloriphos is the active agent, eliminated everything that i ever encountered so far. I will go in there for one last assessment, and see if the soap helped a bit, maybe they need a second and third hit, but i have not much time to try and fail, if i will need chemical, the sooner the better because i began the 12/12 2 days ago, and soon enough, the flowers will begin to form, and i want the least possible chemical residue exposure


----------



## Rosebud

zem, white fly usually is present with other insects. Do you have the sticky traps so you can identify them?  Do you ever use DE(diatomaceous earth) in the top of the soil? Don't go chemical til you know what you are dealing with.. I am giving you advice you didn't ask for, sorry.


----------



## zem

Hey Rose, thanks for the advice, I could identify the pest if i saw its picture anywhere, it is grey and sort of heavy unlike the fungus gnat. I don't have enough info on pests, and cant seem to find its pic on google search. I have to act ASAP. If you have a list of flies that infest mj that might be helpful


----------



## zem

I applied Spinosad brand name Tracer, it is an organic pesticide made from mushrooms, I am hoping to get them, they are nasty leaf suckers


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you got them too.  Would this help zem? http://www.growweedeasy.com/bugs-pests-symptoms-marijuana-grow


----------



## zem

thanks Rose, the closest I could find in the pics is the white fly, i suspect mine to be some sort of local white fly, it has a finer and longer body and is shiny grey almost silver colour with heavy body protruding eyes and a nasty needle that they use to suck on the leaves, and from what i am able to see, they seem to stay and feed on top of leaves


----------



## zem

those flies are laughing, it seems that spinosad did no harm to them... I am preparing the nuke gear


----------



## zem

Chloriphos killed em all, plants are looking happier, those flies were sucking on the leaves stressing the plants. I really dislike going chemical but it works every time and now i feel relieved yay!


----------



## pcduck

Well sometimes you got to do what you got to do.

Bug free is a nice feeling.


----------



## zem

oh i screwed it up really bad this time... my lights go on at 8 pm and today i went in during daytime to check of the vegging plants it was round 1pm, then i noticed that i had forgotten that flowering light on because i bypassed the timer again, only this time, i don't recall when i did that, it was days ago, and the plants did not show any signs as of yet, i do not know how many days really, i recall i went in in the morning and it was almost 8, i clicked that bypass switch just so that i can tend for them few minutes before the lights shut, then i forgot it on. that was no less than 3-4 days ago, and they are now 30 days in flowering. i will be really surprised if they grow out of this. i shut the light now it will remain off until tomorrow 8pm that is 19 hours from when i shut it off. it is the second time that i forget this switch on, last time was for a single night, i thought i should remove that switch altogether, but it is needed, i guesss i will figure a way ti place a tiny red light for when i bypass the timer it lights up at the door of my room so that it reminds me that the timer had been bypassed


----------



## stinkyelements

Damn dude, can't say I haven't done it before. Hope it all turns out alright, it's one of those things that could go either way and hopefully they just carry on, sending good vibes man


----------



## Dalahaze

Whew Zem, whata pickle...hope they didn't revert back yet....confused they will be for a minute.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh shoot zem, I hope they are OK yikes, I have done dumb light stuff too, got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## zem

thank you all, well they are beginning to look strange, like stretching a bit and trichs beginning to fade as if they wanted to reveg. i am hoping they dont revert completely, afghankushxyumboldt seems the most affected, i never even tried that plant before and she looked nice, i will solve that light issue once and for all


----------



## Hushpuppy

That sucks really bad. I have done that kind of thing more than once :doh: You need to get you a little red light that will shine outside the flower space whenever the lights are on so that you can keep up with it. I had to do that for my buddy that had done that a couple times. Just a simple rig up of a standard voltage mini fixture but very low watt bulb. You should be able to find something like that at lowes/homedepot and wire it in easy enough.


----------



## zem

Thanks Hushpuppy I think that i will do something more specific for when i have the light on bypass, you see i sometimes go days without going into my growroom except when lights are on. one idea i have is to put a seperate white light that i would put on or off with a flick switch, and then i can remove the bypass switch altogether. another idea is to design a way to flip currents from a line to another, with a switch, that is to make a separate bypass switch on which i can place a red light.  
Anyway the plants seem to be recovering, i am wondering by how much that flowering period has to be extended... cheers


----------



## WeedHopper

Sending Green Mojo your way Zem.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too zem!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I love tinkering with rigging up some kind of electronic setup for stuff like that. But the easiest thing would be like you said, to run a separate light system that you can connect to a standard light switch. Just have to remember to turn that one off as well. :doh: I would bet that set you back a couple weeks at least.


----------



## zem

Many thanks for the kind words, Hush you are right, i can see them delayed at least 2 weeks and i also think that the buds will not come out bulky due to what happened. pic was taken days ago, my concern is not to get quantity since i have enough weed, but i am concerned that the quality of the bud would differ from it if that had not happened, and i have a couple of strains that are Y-Griega and Afgankushxyumboldt that i want to try and decide if they will be kept or ditched...

I can install a couple of white cfls that will be hard to forget in a hps flowering room, since they would only be lit rarely when lights turn off and i need some lights for a few more minutes. I can place another red light outside at my door so that it lights up with the cfl's, that would make it impossible to forget except if i had lost my mind because it will be shining red in my face while i am closing the door. The drawback is that i will be placing more wires and stuff into my flowering chamber, something that might not disturb many, but i really really would like to avoid, since that will be a permanent solution and from then on, all my flowering chambers will have this solution with it, so I am still considering if i can find a simple switch where i can flip currents from timer current to continuous current and i can place that red light on continuous. What i need is a switch that can flip currents fast enough without causing the lights to restart because then i will have to wait a minute in the dark. I am sure i can find that, since it is found in computer ups units, that flip from AC to DC without any noticeable interruption 

View attachment 20160705_202538.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

They may surprise you in the end and turn out ok..... Hopefully.. good bud mojo


----------



## zem

Hushpuppy said:


> They may surprise you in the end and turn out ok..... Hopefully.. good bud mojo



Your words are golden  I can see some buds bulking up here and there, crossing my fingers and hoping


----------



## zem

I just cut a small bud from y-griega, quick dried it and smoked it, and I can say that it is amazing, taste is from the same family of Satori, potency is very high although the plant is still not ready. It does have the tendency to grow taller but manageable for a seasoned grower. I got red eyes and all lol and i smoke like a chimney, I recommend this strain


----------



## zem

oh man it is the season of problems, that same old fly is back, the chemical cleared it for a month and now it is back. i don't want to use chemicals now, i will wait until end of flowering and this time I will look for a more sustainable solution. That Chloriphos is a poisonous chemical that i use no more than once every 18 months when i really have to, now i have to use it twice in 2 months which is totally unacceptable, and last time i used it i vowed it would be the last time. I will make the effort of determining the pest


----------



## WeedHopper

zem said:


> I just cut a small bud from y-griega, quick dried it and smoked it, and I can say that it is amazing, taste is from the same family of Satori, potency is very high although the plant is still not ready. It does have the tendency to grow taller but manageable for a seasoned grower. I got red eyes and all lol and i smoke like a chimney, I recommend this strain



Cheater, ,,,lol


----------



## Sin inc

hey zem been a while huh. i see you still up to your norm. so have you got any plans in mind yet.


----------



## zem

Hey Sin great to see ya! yeah all goin good, not much to report here, i will harvest within 2 weeks or so, i have clones ready, several strains to try, i'm busy doing many things here, will try reporting more, thanks for stopping by! cheers


----------



## Sin inc

hey zem you know brothers grim is back looking at that cindy 99 but its 150 big ones . iam to cheap to get themm lol


----------



## zem

Sin, if the strain is worth growing, get it. Finding good phenotypes is priceless, such sums as 100 500 or 1000 will soon be negligible when you get the end result that is a superior phenotype. Make sure that it is worth trying out, look at the reviews and the breeder, then buy it, no regrets, your compensation will soon come. I btw have been blaming myself all week for having killed a 2 week old seedling just because of carelessness, was moving stuff around, kept it with the bigger plants getting handwatered rarely, it dried early since it is small, when i spotted it between the big plants, it was already too late :doh: it was Double Glock by ripper seeds, I  still have 1 or 2 seeds left from it,  hope it will give me another chance. I did however start a new Satori seed that is growing out nicely


----------



## stinkyelements

Hey zem how are things looking since the light incident, that y griega sounds like a worthy one, keeper maybe?


----------



## zem

hey SE the  plants were affected unequally, most affected was afgankushxyumboldt YGriega is definitely a keeper, outstanding


----------



## Rosebud

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## zem

So I am at the 70 day mark here, I am considering my options, I think that I will harvest 1/2 of my grow within a week, that is the Afghankushxyumboldt and 1 Satori, I will leave the other 1/2 YGriega and 1 Satori to mature for another week or so. Leaving that light on was not devastating, but let us say, it's not great to do. If I would estimate how much I lost I would say 15-20% but it turned out okay. As i said before AKushxyublodt was most affected (I think i will stop growing that strain just because it is too long to type its name in a journal lol) it stretched much more and ended up with airy fluffy buds, had to cut some early because they had stretched over nearby plants and are shading them. Y-Griega packed some nasty thick dense nugs! and they are white


----------



## Gooch

do you have a usb microscope? they take amazing pics of the trichs


----------



## stinkyelements

Awesome!


----------



## zem

thanks, there's a quick shot  

View attachment 20160808_200720.jpg


----------



## arthurslater

Here are my ladies


----------



## oldfogey8

arthurslater said:


> Here are my ladiesView attachment 305704


This thread is 6 years old…


----------



## zem

It is a nice pic though


----------

